# Disabeling cookie support, Java Script, referral recording



## Mattchew (Sep 12, 2007)

I have tried to disabling java Script in my browser but it still opens, I also want to Disable cookie support and referral recording how do I do this? I would appreciate any help you could give


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

For browsers such as Mozilla Firefox (highly recommended for security compared to Internet Explorer), you can download Privacy and Security add-ons such a NoScript, FlashBlock, and so on as well as changing the settings for Network.http.sendRefererHeader and such in about:config .

Addendum: Also, don't forget about the settings in Tools -> Options... -> Privacy tab to turn off things like Cookies and et cetera.


----------

